# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Logiciel pour separation des audios

## kodo

Bonjour 

est ce qu'il ya un logiciel qui permet de separer les audios ou bien les parties composant un fichier audio ? 
Je m'explique :
j'ai un fichier contenant un lesson et de la musique, ce que je veux c'est supprimer ou bien diminuer la partie musique, pour avoir  la fin juste la partie lesson.
 et Merci de votre aide ::D:

----------


## kodo

Apparemment le logiciel que je cherche n'existe pas !! ::(:

----------


## poxvx

audacity pourait t'aid

----------


## FraK

cela dpend de plusieurs paramtres
fesant moi mme des sons, le dcoupage en piste se fait au montage, et le seul moyen de voir la composition du fichier c'est de l'ouvrir avec un diteur comme FL Studio, Live, etc ...
Si tu as plusieurs pistes qui apparaissent, avec un logiciel comme virtual dub ou audacity tu pourras enlever les parties qui ne t'interessent pas, mais en gnral, sur des fichiers sonors comme le tien, il me semble pas que ce soit possible.
De mmoire il y a deja eu des topic similaires, et la rponse tait toujours la meme
topic

----------


## lavazavio

Tout dpend de la facon dont ont t montes les diffrentes parties de ton fichier audio.
Audacity est capable de diminuer, voire supprimer le chant d'un morceau de musique, pour ne laisser que la partie instrumentale. Peut etre que cela irait dans ton cas.
 :;):

----------

